# If you could live anywhere in the US for a winter, where would it be and why?



## samdavies (Oct 24, 2020)

Disregarding money/cost of living, what would be the best town to live (in your opinion) for a winter to have the best snowboard season possible? Season just ended near me, dreaming of next winter...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Doesn't Mammoth have something like a 10-month season?


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Truckee


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Tahoe is fast or feast winter - if it's a feast winter then tahoe. 

If it's fast for tahoe then likely bozeman or slc.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Probably Jackson Hole if money were no object. Amazing resort with pretty reliable heavy snowfall and access to massive amounts of BC terrain. If money were an issue, as Jackson is stupid expensive now, I'd search out a smaller, lesser well known mountain in WY or ID like Silver Mountain.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hains AK, heli all season...do I really need to tell you why? If you can't figure it out...well nevermind.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I would do one of these:


SLC due to snow quantity/quality and the number of nearby resorts
Bend, OR - Bachelor has lots of terrain, lots of snow, a long season, and Bend is a fun town
Jackson - JHMR. Plus Grand Targhee gets great snow.

If you open it up to North America, then I would also throw Whistler into the mix.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I am biased towards actual cities (let's say at least ~50k people), so I couldn't do say Mammoth or Jackson Hole, even if the riding would be epic.

Bachelor is a great mountain and Bend is a a fun town/city. Not too big, not too close to any major metros. Asian food kind of sucks (outside of Wild Rose, which is an incredible Thai restaurant).

Salt Lake City metro is probably tops for a true urban environment. Unparalleled resort access. But I really don't like the vibe of that city. Utah living aside, the layout of that city is whack. But if I was focused strictly on snowboarding, I could suck it up for a season.

Bozeman looks promising, although I haven't made my way out to Montana yet.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

New Jersey.


----------



## samdavies (Oct 24, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> New Jersey.


They say there are no wrong answers but....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bozeman is rad. You can't go wrong there. Both Big Sky and Bridger Bowl are legit ski areas. Lots of rowdy terrain. The backcountry around the area is amazing. Beehive basin is world class. Hyalite canyon is great. If you get a snowmobile (recommended) there are a ton of amazing spots you can get to with a 5-10 mile brap. The town is fun, has good restaurants, but it is also not stoopid crowded like Salt Lake City aka Wasangeles. You don't really sit in traffic much in Bozeman. They can get some ridiculous cold snaps. Two years ago while I was there for splitfest, the temps never got above zero the five days I was there. The day I left, my truck was reading -29F. It was fine when you were moving, but the second you stopped, it got cold fast.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

samdavies said:


> They say there are no wrong answers but....


Aye, geddafuhgouttaheeeyaa


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

hard question. I might say Jackson WY but I've never been there in winter. As far as places I have been but could never afford, I might say Aspen, CO. billionaires everywhere, so I wouldn't fit in at all, but 3 good mountains. YMMV


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Has to be Alaska, splitting and heli-riding. But never for a entire winter. There are so many sweet spots to ride all over this planet that I would never stay at just one place for a whole season.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Texas, it's an easy drive to CO.


----------



## samdavies (Oct 24, 2020)

Eivind så klart said:


> Has to be Alaska, splitting and heli-riding. But never for a entire winter. There are so many sweet spots to ride all over this planet that I would never stay at just one place for a whole season.


How do you find people to ride with if you're always changing locations? I always prefer riding with a crew rather than solo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Living somewhere with great riding doesn't preclude you from visiting other spots. Salt Lake, Bozeman, and most other places have airports or easy drives to other great spots. I have found my little slice of heaven, but I definitely visit other places when Covid is not an issue.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

What? Sooo.. your friends don’t travel? 
I always travel with my gf or a friend. And I have never had a problem meeting new people too ride with either. And sometimes the best thing ever is riding alone.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

If we're talking North America... I'm still planning to move to Revelstoke for 3 months in a few years. That's my pick!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Manicmouse said:


> If we're talking North America... I'm still planning to move to Revelstoke for 3 months in a few years. That's my pick!


How are the rental housing prices?


----------



## samdavies (Oct 24, 2020)

How plausible is it to rent a place for 3 months somewhere? Seems pretty hard to find probably.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty unrealistic. Rentals for the season are hard enough to come by.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I learned to ride when I was in highschool in Salt Lake. Rode into my early to mid 20s! Loved it! Moved to Rhode Island and didn't ride at all for 6 years. Then to Denver now Boulder. And it's nice to be riding again but damn do I miss being in Salt Lake. No 3+ hour drives because of traffic. Resorts were 30 to 40min away.

So if I could I'd spend all winter in salt lake. Hell I'd move back for good if the opportunity presented itself.

Park City would be pretty awesome to live in as well. Not cheap though.

Aside from Utah and Colorado I haven't ridden anywhere else.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> Pretty unrealistic. Rentals for the season are hard enough to come by.


I'm expecting to pay a lot... Will research closer to the time.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

samdavies said:


> How plausible is it to rent a place for 3 months somewhere? Seems pretty hard to find probably.


Go work at a resort, go early to find a place and a job. It's usually pretty easy to find both when your actually there.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

I've lived in all these areas. Done this for 30 years and skied big lines in all the backcountry in these regions besides Haines which isn't a feasible option for a serious person. 

Do you want the cold hard truth about living near ski areas? I'm talking actually living there. I ruffle feathers so no crying over what I know from direct experience.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

If you love to snowboard its like having your heart ripped out. 

You'll see.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

YourMomsNewFriend said:


> I've lived in all these areas. Done this for 30 years and skied big lines in all the backcountry in these regions besides Haines which isn't a feasible option for a serious person.
> 
> Do you want the cold hard truth about living near ski areas? I'm talking actually living there. I ruffle feathers so no crying over what I know from direct experience.


Do we have to buy your book to find out?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Jackson

Well several years back myself and 5 buddies rented a 45’ motor home to head out for a two week board trip. Weeks before heading out we all met at my house and went through a handful of resort pamphlets to determine our journey. One of the factors was “who has the most Diamond runs”, well Jackson was it so we headed off to Jackson from north of Seattle.

On our way to Jackson we had to hit Targhee (also killer) for a couple days, then Jackson for a couple days, then up to Montana to Big Mountain for a couple days and then over to Schweitzer Idaho for a couple days, what a killer trip with killer deep powder at Targhee and Jackson. 

So I’d have to say Jackson, if only me and my circle of spit had it to ourselves


----------

